# Type of propress fitting?



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

So today I came across this job where I had to help another guy from our shop with finding a leak. I found the leak alright. It was BOTH HOT AND COLD sides on the top side of the propress ballvalves that had not been crimped. The lady said that she had not had that work done and she had lived there for 3 years. 

So here is my question. Does anyone know anything about this type of propress fitting that is on the 90 and coupling in the picture? All I have ever dealt with is the type like the ballvalves where there is metal on both sides of the O-ring. I think I have seen a random one of those weird ones where the O-ring is all the way out at the end. Can you use the normal crimper with that type of press fitting?

Any input on those fittings would be great, thanks.









Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Odd looking fittings..........


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

First time for me, not even the ones for HVAC have that weird looking. 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

looks like defective fittings, they probably got them cheap and tried to use them...the china special...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I was right..made in china, but for other countries and also made in stainless fittings...probably need a different pro press tool..


https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...l?spm=a2700.7724857.main07.145.50185d04i7tcPl


https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...ml?spm=a2700.7724857.main07.18.50185d04i7tcPl


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

That kind of looks like this fitting I saw today. Sorry for the bad picture. One side of the 90 has copper and the other has cpvc. I think it might be a shark bite type fitting.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Could be oversees fittings.

Take a look at this video :

https://www.geberit.co.uk/products/piping-systems-supply/geberit-mapress-copper-fittings/


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> Does anyone know anything about this type of propress fitting that is on the 90 and coupling in the picture?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I was right..made in china





EPC stamped on the fittings is elkhart, made in usa. Likely the oring being at the end was because of a design patent on standard propress fitting designs. I would guess at some point they were able to get a license to produce the standard design.










.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> EPC stamped on the fittings is elkhart, made in usa. Likely the oring being at the end was because of a design patent on standard propress fitting designs. I would guess at some point they were able to get a license to produce the standard design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like what I had in mind. Some sort of old alternative press style, no longer in use.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------

